# Cannot find Windows Store?



## Virusfist (Mar 1, 2012)

I downloaded the Windows 8 preview yesterday and read that there should be a place on the Start screen to access the Windows Store to get apps. I have not been able to find this. It doesn't seem to be pinned to my Start screen and I'm not finding it when I search. I've also searched through the "All Apps" section and could not find it. Anyone have any ideas? Thank you.

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Consumer Preview, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3582 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 225578 MB, Free - 60310 MB; D: Total - 10239 MB, Free - 3299 MB; F: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 59693 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0D501F
Antivirus: Avira Desktop, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a small blue square with a shopping bag icon.
It just says store.


----------



## Virusfist (Mar 1, 2012)

I do not have that.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you get the developer preview or the consumer preview?
You need the consumer preview.
There is also a part during the installation that asks if you want
to link your windows live account.
That may be needed.


----------



## Virusfist (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the consumer preview. I have mine linked to my gmail account but am not sure how to change that to a different account at this point.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like it is at this location.
Right click the metro interface and click all apps.
Click control panel.
Open user accounts and click manage credentials.
Don't know if that is actually the problem,but I setup
with my live account and have the store.


----------



## Virusfist (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey that worked. Thank you so much for your help I really appreciate it!


----------

